# Facebook



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys. Whoever has a Facebook. Add me.

Jacob Lang. My pic is a orange chicago bear head.

AK13


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have a facebook but have a camospace account


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sent request.

Kevin Benedict btw, my profile pic is me standing in front of a ferrari


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jacob Hemstock

profile pic of me in one of my hoyt shooter shirts


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brett Knisley, blue shirt shooting


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Sent request.
> 
> Kevin Benedict btw, my profile pic is me standing in front of a ferrari


I added you.

AK13


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Chris Murdock

Im holding a trout. lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyhunter93 said:


> Chris Murdock
> 
> Im holding a trout. lol


Sending you a request.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyhunter93 said:


> Chris Murdock
> 
> Im holding a trout. lol


I can't find anyone on Facebook holding a trout.

Jake


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

wait. my ex changed my name it is.. 
Cwistopherr Murdock.

Yes there are two r's. I need to change that..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyhunter93 said:


> wait. my ex changed my name it is..
> Cwistopherr Murdock.
> 
> Yes there are two r's. I need to change that..


I sent you a request.

Jake


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Kenny Smith pic is me in a camo shirt ...cast on arm...fighting stance


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> Brett Knisley, blue shirt shooting


Just added you.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Just added you.


haven't got it yet


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

Will do! ADD ME TOO "-Tim Jackson Im FLEXIN in my profile pic!! LOL


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alexander Jordan Sirovy

Profile picture is my gf and i in mexico

Just type archerytalk into the private message when you send a request because i hate when random people add me.. this way i know its you guys!


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

Damale Rumph gonna be a pic of me and some friends and on my profile a pic of my marlin.Add me


----------



## Jbowhunter9 (May 21, 2010)

Jake Kelley, brown shirt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kegan McCabe... you'll know it's me.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Ya can all be friend me for some good info and some funnies
Trini Brisson


----------



## skider_racing (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryan Stumm
picture of me in a cowboy hat and sunglasses 
add me


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn Strothman
Pic of me Trapping around a Muskrat Hut


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*facebook*

Kody Grandalen
Pic of me wearing a hoyt shirt and shooting my bow.... with my old equipment!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey guys/gals, go to facebook and check out our club's page: Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmen's Association and become a fan. Lots of pics to look at, and most of them youth shooters. 

Jeremiah


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Always looking for new FB friends!

Melissa Prielipp


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

add me: Dylan Douglas... in rain gear standing ontop of an atv stuck in the mud


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Brandon Shaw
Pic of me shooting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been away from the comp for a while so i haven't been able to add most of you, i'm kinda touch an go for a while but feel free to add me


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ben Setchell, add up!


----------

